# My cat is missing! ** update - he's home **



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

I am absolutely heartbroken right now! 
My male cat Whisper got out yesterday afternoon and he hasn't come back! 
I walked everywhere with the treat bag and called his name, after I covered that I drove around, parked the car and walked around. I talked to neighbors, I went to the convenience store here (where everybody stops to gossip) and I have posted on facebook. I tell every person I meet how he looks like and where to find me. 

I might have napped in total for about 2 hours on the couch last night! I went outside routinely and looked for him. 

My eyes are puffier than rice crispies and I've had the hiccups for about 4 hours now and no signs of them stopping! :crying

I am emotionally, mentally and physically drained! 
I am getting ready now to put up posters everywhere.

Please, please, please send prayers or ask Karma to bring him home. Whatever you believe in - please use it for me! 
I'll take any words of encouragement you can spare because I have just about lost it in the 19 hours he's been gone! :crying


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh, I have been there, I am sorry whisper is missing!! Gentle hugs to you! 

Pazu got out last year, I was so distraught. A nh website gave some great tips and links for when your cat is missing. Look here: http://www.catfinders.org/search-tips/
One of the things they say is that your cat may still be very close by, hidden in your yard even, but silent. It was true for us, Pazu was under our deck and in the bushes out front, but silent even when I had food for him... 
Don't give up hope. I put out food on our deck in the evening and sat vigil waiting , he came home 48 hours after he snuck out...
Prayers being sent.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

I have been there as well. Still searching for my cat, Cuddles. Keep doing what you are doing, with the treat bag, shake it as you are calling your cats name. I have some friends in Canada (took a look at your profile to see where you are located) who can keep an ear and eye open for your cat. Please describe your cat so that I can spread the word to them.

I am so sorry that you are going through this. It is heartbreaking to know that our little fur babies are out there somewhere really lost. All kinds of things go through your mind.

Have you checked inside? Just to make sure that he isn't hiding inside. My sister's cat did this and she thought he got outside, he was under the bed where the springs are.

I hope Whisper is found safe.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Sending good vibes your way! I'm sorry hear, I know how stressful this is. Our previous cat Ginny once went missing for 5 days. We nearly went insane and finally found her locked in the neighbours basement. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bibiak, I am so sorry! 
I to, have had a cat sneak out in the past...
And I know how you feel! 
I put up posters with his picture on them and "Reward" in big letters...
MattCat finally found his way back two weeks later...I never gave up looking for him...
If Whisper did indeed get out, he may be closer than you think, like others have said, hiding in bushes or under a deck, etc...
And Cats can find places to hide in a house, that you never knew you had!
Hugs and Prayers for a Safe and Speedy return of Whisker.
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I know that feeling. A number of years ago I had a beautiful black cat Thomas who went missing for about 5 days. We had hunted all over and knocked on doors, posters etc. On the 5th day as I pulled up in our drive Thomas came trotting towards me, filthy, hungry but very happy to see me .he had obviously got locked in someone's shed or garage. He was less advebterous after that and became almost a total indoor act the rest of his 16 yrs of his life. I so hope whisper comes home. Hugs and wishes are with you


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Whisper return home! Whisper return home! Whisper return home!
I'll keep that mantra in my head and send positivity energy to you as well.
I hope his outdoor visit is short-term only, and he finds his way back to you in good health!


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Update!*

Ohhh my gosh guys! 

I just got back from being out all day looking and spreading flyers! 

I am froze but I am heading out again - I need to take down the posters that I did put up! 

*Whisper is home!* :razz::razz::razz:

He is warm, dry and starving! Not a scratch on him and he is purring away eating a can of his favorite food!

I was a street over from my own, walking back home when this little booger came running when I tried calling! Tail straight up, going like a rattlesnake! 
He purred all the way home! 

He's getting a collar with all the info put on him, just in case this ever happens again! I think I lost a decade off my life and got a few gray hairs in these past 24 hours!

I am so glad he was "only" gone this long! 48 hours?! 5 days?! 2 weeks?!
I was ready to crawl in bed when I was coming home, I was so overcome with..... I don't even know what feelings! Terror mostly I think! :O

Thank you guys so much for your support and well wishes! It obviously worked! Quicker than I thought too! You guys are good! :cool :smile::smile:


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

P.S. I don't know how to change the title on the thread so it says there is an update! Sorry about that!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YAY! WHISPER is HOME!!!
Happy Dance, Happy Dance for you!!
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Yay! So glad to hear!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Woohoo!:smiles Now you can finally rest, well, if Whisper lets you, that is, lol. :crazy
Thank goodness he was uninjured and happy to come home with you!
Happy endings are great! Thanks for the update, it was really fortunate he was back so soon like you said! :thumb He's pretty smart that he didn't venture too long or too far!


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks guys! 

I feel better knowing you guys are out there - you seem to understand what I am like when it comes to my animals better than my hubby at times! :wink

He thought it was unfortunate the he got out but he wasn't worried. 
"He'll be home when he gets hungry". "He is only exploring, maybe even hunting!"
He told me after Whisper got home that I did have him worried today. 
Imagine how much of a mess he would have had on his hands if something had to have happened to him or if he hadn't come home at all?! :yikes

Ohhh, if I never repeat this past 24 hours, it will be too soon!

P.S. Whisper has been parked in my lap getting his belly rubs this past hour so I think he is glad to be back!


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

:jump:jump:jump


----------



## bellvillamor (Apr 21, 2014)

When I first started reading this my heart was aching for you... I am SOOO glad he is back home and safe.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

YAY! Glad he is safe and sound. In addition to the collar, I would suggest getting Whisper microchipped, that way if he gets out again and someone finds him, they take him to the vet and a vet can scan for the chip and get in touch with you.


----------



## MissLeah&MrSimba (May 8, 2014)

So glad to hear whisper is home safe! Can't imagine what you we t through while he was gone. One of my worst nightmares is Simba getting out, people always ask me why I microchipped him and why he wears a collar & tag if he's an indoor cat, can't be too careful with these little rascals! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooray,!!!! What a super update!!! I am relieved Whisper is home!! 
You will never sleep as well as being snuggled with your kitty who is now home !


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

sweetcuddles said:


> Still searching for my cat, Cuddles.


I am so sorry to hear that! 

I always felt for people that lost their animals but after this, I truly know the horror it is to go through it and I just have to say that I will pray for your sweet Cuddles to come home! I wish and I hope it will be as soon as possible! 

Thank you so much for your support with my own heartache today!

P.S. He is micro chipped but didn't have a collar. I will remedy that as soon as tomorrow!
Many people around my area don't even notice the cats that roam free (most of them are pets I think).


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you to the moderators for changing the title of the thread and thank you again guys for rooting for us! It's so nice to be able to come on here and share laughter or tears! 

I am absolutely drained, so is my snugglebunny Whisper so I think we will call it a good night. But yes, this will probably be the best sleep I will have for a while! :cat


----------



## B&KsDaddy (Apr 11, 2014)

Glad to here he is home. I'm always worried about one or both of my cats some how getting the house door to the garage open open at night, so I make sure the dead bolt is on before bed. Funny thing is before having cats I never did that (guess it's just my way of having peace about it).


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm glad he's back.

I had a scare with Inky a few months ago. I was leaving to take my sister-in-law to the airport. It was 15º F outside. Inky is an indoor cat. He got out as I was leaving. I couldn't catch him. I had to leave. I didn't get back until almost three hours later. He came out of the bushes when I called him and he was OK.


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh thank goodness he is back! It's so terrifying when they get out! I have an indoor kitten only too and she loved to dash out the door. So I took my dog to search for her. It has saved me a couple times when she has snuck out at night. I just tell my dog to "go find your sister" and she starts sniffing around. Once she finds her, she gently holds her down with a paw or her nose. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Hurrah  so happy to read that update on your thread. Enjoy so restful sleep... both of you


----------

